# Good Solicitors



## nitty59 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know the names of a good solicitor to deal with purchasing a property in Paphos any help appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

nitty59 said:


> Does anyone know the names of a good solicitor to deal with purchasing a property in Paphos any help appreciated. Thank you


We always recommend Kalogirou Law to our clients. We have never had anyone who has not been 100% happy with them.


----------



## MBarry27 (Feb 1, 2012)

HI Nitty59

I know numerous law firms that may be able to assit you. Penelope is very well known, she has her 2 sons working in the office now and both speak very good English. Kalogirou are very good aswell. Who did you buy your property through because usually a developer may push you in one direction.

I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MBarry27 said:


> HI Nitty59
> 
> I know numerous law firms that may be able to assit you. Penelope is very well known, she has her 2 sons working in the office now and both speak very good English. Kalogirou are very good aswell. Who did you buy your property through because usually a developer may push you in one direction.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you.


Just because a lawyer is well known does not make them good. 
In the 7 years I have been here and the 5 years I have been in the property business I have learnt that certain well known lawyers are sharks.
Haris Kalogirou is lovely though and won't rob you.


----------



## MBarry27 (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally agree with you and Nicole @ Kalogirou is lovely and very helpful!! Mr Demtriades is a good guy aswell


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

I used Haris Kalogirou too and Nicole was very helpful. I had 100% trust in them and working in the UK for a firm of solicitors for 21 years, that is invaluable and sometimes rare.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Penelope is good, so is Demetris Demetriades - South African Cypriot so no problem at all with English and Paul Efthymiou who has been working in Paphos for over 20 years and has like 12 or more people now working for him in the office. These three lawyers are who we always recommend in order to give our clients a choice and in case one is not available. All these are busy offices and experienced solicitors.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One of the mentioned lawyers ( I cant name them here) is known for telling people there is a problem with a property (When it is very good value for money) and putting them off buying it then going and buying it themselves to resell and make a big profit.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> One of the mentioned lawyers ( I cant name them here) is known for telling people there is a problem with a property (When it is very good value for money) and putting them off buying it then going and buying it themselves to resell and make a big profit.rolleyes:


Hhmmm, it is obvious who you are speaking of and it is totally and utterly false.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Hhmmm, it is obvious who you are speaking of and it is totally and utterly false.


I know of a case where it actually happened.

Incidentally, I have no problems with any other lawyers mentioned here


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Finding a good lawyer*



Veronica said:


> I know of a case where it actually happened.
> 
> Incidentally, I have no problems with any other lawyers mentioned here


I can definately advise people who to avoid, but the open forum is probably not the place me to say it. The British consulate list a top ten of reputable lawyers. I've had to employ one to get us out of the mess we are currently in. PM me if you wish for my own experience & recommendation(s) Chris


----------



## Marios1959 (Jun 5, 2016)

I found the Penelope service poor and it was my estate agent who had to do the chasing. It was the case that I personally would never use Penelope again. I can agree that Haris Kalogirou is a great solicitor.


----------

